
'We can't keep producing records if you keep not paying for them' - jseliger
http://www.independent.ie/entertainment/music/we-cant-keep-producing-records-if-you-keep-not-paying-for-them-fight-like-apes-spell-out-musics-new-reality-35207558.html
======
LordWinstanley
Swings and Roundabouts.

On the other side of the coin:

I'm an old-timer who remembers trying to get somewhere as a band back in the
1980s: Endless pub gigs, trying to get noticed. Endless posting cassette tapes
out to music magazines, hoping to get a review. All the effort required, just
to try and gain a small local following.

Nowadays, armed with little more than a smartphone or a laptop, you can have
your music and videos made instantly available to a global audience, with
practically zero cost involved.

I can't help but fall back on the time-honoured older generation put down:
"Kids today. You don't know you're born!"

Final thought:

Isn't being in a band supposed to be about the creative urge, the love of
music, anyway? If you're giving it up because you're not earning enough, then
you're treating it as a commercial venture. In which case, the market has
spoken and they obviously don't like your product enough.

------
davidgerard
And yet records are being produced in greater quantities than ever, and usable
recording quality in 2016 is trivially cheap.

Your problem is competition. [http://rocknerd.co.uk/2013/09/13/culture-is-not-
about-aesthe...](http://rocknerd.co.uk/2013/09/13/culture-is-not-about-
aesthetics-punk-rock-is-now-enforced-by-law/)

(I fully concur that it sucks; the new world is great for culture, not so
great for aesthetics and crappy for professional musicians. Unfortunately, the
record industry is funded entirely from people's _discretionary_ income, and
times are tough and attitudes are hard. So the first thing is to get the
population feeling more economically secure and increase consumer confidence.)

